# Turnigy ROAR Approved Battery



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Just saw this in an email.......this battery is now ROAR approved and is less than $40!

http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbyking/store/uh_viewItem.asp?idProduct=10869

Many of you on this board know I was not a propronent of Turnigy batteries, as I had several quality issues in the past with them, and gave them multiple chances. I've recently picked up some of their newer made batteries and I think they've gotten a lot of their issues sorted out.

Jeremy and I were talking about this...........this could be a game changer for battery manufactures!!

The days of $250-300 batteries may very well be coming to an end! Hard to justify a $250 battery when there is a $40 battery that works 98% as well......

For the record, I have (4) of the $22 Turnigy 20C 4S 5000MAH batteries, all working flawlessly and balancing every time. Darren has 4-5 of the same batteries and has had nothing but compliments about them. Brian, Jason W, Willy, and many more people are running them without fail, and winning races (or challenging for the win) with them.

I've dogged Turnigy batteries so many times, that I felt like now that they have their act together, I owed them some props!


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

Uh-Oh, i need a E-Buggy!


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

+1 my days of 200.00 lipos are long gone. My most expensive lipo is 60 bucks.


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

+2 i will not pay more than $50 for a lipo now, and i can order them thru the usa warehouse and get them in 3 days. that's the same lipos im running but mine dont have the roar sticker on them lol.


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

+3, but I will wait 3 weeks just to get the $23 packs.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm running on three of these batteries and I'm very pleased with them. I have already tossed one of my ProTechs and haven't used the other since I got the Turnigys. Capacity is great on these batteries. I'm looking to get some a little smaller than the 5000s for weight and clearance improvements.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

I do have to say the "Nano-Tech" packs work very well if if you are considering Turnigy. They hold their charge all the way to the end of the charge and dump only in the last 10% instead of feeling the discharge in the latter 20-30% like regular lipos. This makes a huge difference when your trying to make that big double or triple the last few minutes of a race and don't want to alter your rhythm. Plus, all other attributes the same, they are lighter than other packs. Only drawback is they have some odd sizes and you have to have a large tray to fit most of them such as the losi tray.


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Just saw this in an email.......this battery is now ROAR approved and is less than $40!
> 
> http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbyking/store/uh_viewItem.asp?idProduct=10869


Good, I just ordered 2 of these packs on Monday.


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

OK, now im confused. Hobbyking has a link to 2 batteries that have the same SKU, but one is ROAR approved and the other is not. But they are exactly the same pack (4s, 4500 mah, 30c).

http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbyking/store/uh_viewItem.asp?idProduct=14983

ROAR approved:
http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbyking/store/uh_viewItem.asp?idProduct=10869


----------



## ProBroAndy (May 2, 2011)

or better yet..4S 5000 hardcase- 22.59 and in the USA warehouse.
http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbyking/store/uh_viewItem.asp?idProduct=15521

i just got a couple 

im sure they will be gone soon though lol! dirt cheap!

i've used the hobbyking packs for two years, and i have only had issues with the 5S 5000 turnigy packs. i just dont see why some would buy the fancy ones in the LHS case.. highway robery! i said good bye to TP & other lipo mfg's a looong time ago.

another thing, is that turnigy's cases are all the same.. so if the 4500's are approved, then ill bet money that all turnigy hardcase packs will fall in to the same catagory.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Andy, those are the packs that Darren and I are running.......that's what I was running in my truggy last weekend and although I only finished 6th, that thing would HAUL!!!


----------



## ProBroAndy (May 2, 2011)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Andy, those are the packs that Darren and I are running.......that's what I was running in my truggy last weekend and although I only finished 6th, that thing would HAUL!!!


yeah, i saw them in your truck. i cant believe they are only $22!!!!
cant beat 55 bux for a pair to your door.

jeez, thats cheaper than tires :rotfl:

i cant wait to hang up my short course truck and finally run my mugen!!!


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

ProBroAndy said:


> jeez, thats cheaper than tires :rotfl:


Thats the next evolution in RC, cheap tires! No more $60 for a set. :headknock Courtney and I were talking about this at the HARC race. There needs to be a cheaper alternative for tires.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I understand that $30'ish sets of tires are coming soon..........


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> I understand that $30'ish sets of tires are coming soon..........


+100


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

B4Maz said:


> OK, now im confused. Hobbyking has a link to 2 batteries that have the same SKU, but one is ROAR approved and the other is not. But they are exactly the same pack (4s, 4500 mah, 30c).
> 
> http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbyking/store/uh_viewItem.asp?idProduct=14983
> 
> ...


they need to update the site, and get "roar approved" stickers on the pack. But really, we don't need roar approved around here do we. ;-)


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> I understand that $30'ish sets of tires are coming soon..........


We need those for truggy!!!


----------



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

If i win my bids you will need roar approved stuff.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Jeremy Cupps said:


> If i win my bids you will need roar approved stuff.


Heck yeah! :slimer:


----------



## j-e (Jun 22, 2011)

jasonwipf said:


> they need to update the site, and get "roar approved" stickers on the pack. But really, we don't need roar approved around here do we. ;-)





Jeremy Cupps said:


> If i win my bids you will need roar approved stuff.


OOORRR... you could get a "harc approved" rubber stamp, and stamp anything upon request. 

**for those of you who don't know me, i'm just giving a hard time b/c jason was giving me a hard time at the last harc race... all in good fun though. BUT, i am very grateful that there is a group of rc enthusiasts that actually took time to organize, and follow through with these set plans. it makes the hobby that much more fun. so before anyone gets the wrong idea about me... jeremy, courtney, and all of the others who make an effort to make things happen, THANK YOU!**


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

j-e said:


> OOORRR... you could get a "harc approved" rubber stamp, and stamp anything upon request.
> 
> **for those of you who don't know me, i'm just giving a hard time b/c jason was giving me a hard time at the last harc race... all in good fun though. BUT, i am very grateful that there is a group of rc enthusiasts that actually took time to organize, and follow through with these set plans. it makes the hobby that much more fun. so before anyone gets the wrong idea about me... jeremy, courtney, and all of the others who make an effort to make things happen, THANK YOU!**


Good to see you hear Tyler


----------



## j-e (Jun 22, 2011)

jasonwipf said:


> Good to see you hear Tyler


sorry to disappoint, that would be john... sad3sm


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Oh hey, No disappoint. Great to see you hear John! You were a smooth driver last HARC man. Keep it up!


----------



## j-e (Jun 22, 2011)

thanks man, i'm sure that was the sc you're refering to. i got the smooth, now i gotta get the speed! as for the buggy, i was having some probs and let it get in my head, needless to say... grrr.

btw, saw the vid at the katy track. it looks fun! any chance it'll make it into the harc series next year?


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

j-e said:


> thanks man, i'm sure that was the sc you're refering to. i got the smooth, now i gotta get the speed! as for the buggy, i was having some probs and let it get in my head, needless to say... grrr.
> 
> btw, saw the vid at the katy track. it looks fun! any chance it'll make it into the harc series next year?


It is highly likely that it will be in the series.


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*Nice battery*

This one would make a nice starter box battery, haha.

http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbyking/store/uh_viewitem.asp?idproduct=9501


----------



## ProBroAndy (May 2, 2011)

just a heads up to my fellow houston racers...
hobbyking's usa warehouse just re-stocked on the $22 4S 5000 20c hardcase packs! get em' while theyre hot!


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks for the update. I just ordered two more.


----------

